# Eddie Kingston is a Complete Moron for That Promo



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I missed it. What did he say exactly?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I haven't watched yet but I know Eddie Kingston himself is a pretty devout Christian/Catholic so I highly doubt he did. You are probably misinterpreting what he said.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I haven't watched yet but I know Eddie Kingston himself is a pretty devout Christian/Catholic so I highly doubt he did. You are probably misinterpreting what he said.


*Pretty embarrassing to post this without even hearing the promo.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433980490449567747*


Klitschko said:


> I missed it. What did he say exactly?


*See above.*


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I knew somebody was going to make a thread of this.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Great segment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I haven't watched yet but I know Eddie Kingston himself is a pretty devout Christian/Catholic so I highly doubt he did. You are probably misinterpreting what he said.


Basically amounts to him calling Miro's God fake, and that even if he does exist he's "ugly" and brought Kingston to Miro to punish Miro.

Although, Kingston didn't word it as well as he could've and made it sound like he was saying God in general doesn't exist - so you have some people up in arms about it and the promo faces some controversy. It's the one fault in what was otherwise a great promo.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

LMAO. How dare he diss Miro's God. He didn't even say the God, just Miro's God and the vaginas are already leaking.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Pretty embarrassing to post this without even hearing the promo.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433980490449567747
> 
> ...


Again you might have misinterpreted what he is trying to say. He's alluding to Miro being delusional and that his "God" isn't the real God but just a figment of Miros ego feeding himself lies. That he's not actually a redeemer of God but just a false prophet. People can worship the same God yet still have completely different perspective of who God is. I mean technically they would believe in the same God because Miro himself is a Christian, but Kingston is trying to say that his faith is deluded and not based on actual Christian principles therefore his God isn't the God he claims it to be but Miros own twisted depiction of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah this is going to be interesting to see play out. Because there are a lot of religious folk, but atheism and agnosticism are big these days.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems "Redeem Deez Nuts" is getting over online, so Eddie is either gonna get suspended or get a t-shirt out of it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Again you might have misinterpreted what he is trying to say. He's alluding to Miro being delusional and that his "God" isn't the real God but just a figment of Miros ego feeding himself lies. That he's not actually a redeemer of God but just a false prophet. People can worship the same God yet still have completely different perspective of who God is. I mean technically they would believe in the same God because Miro himself is a Christian, but Kingston is trying to say that his faith is deluded and not based on actual Christian principles therefore his God isn't the God he claims it to be but Miros own twisted depiction of it.


*This argument loses all credibility after Kingston says "YEAH I SAID IT" after the gasps from the fans. He in no way tried to specify he was differentiating Miro's God from the Christian God, and either way, you don't touch anyone's religious figures, ESPECIALLY as a Babyface. Why the fuck would they cheer for a guy who just shat on their religion?*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This argument loses all credibility after Kingston says "YEAH I SAID IT" after the gasps from the fans. He in no way tried to specify he was differentiating Miro's God from the Christian God, and either way, you don't touch anyone's religious figures, ESPECIALLY as a Babyface. Why the fuck would they cheer for a guy who just shat on their religion?*


I'm Christian myself. I don't think that promo made me like Kingston any less to be honest. I'm not sensitive about it. People have the right to believe what they want to believe. I'm not going to hate him for shitting on my religion. That itself goes against Christianity.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I cannot wait to check out the promo. It is weird to hear someone who is apparently religious do this, but I always enjoy someone making fun of someone else for having imaginary friends as an adult. Is he going to challenge Miro to tag with his diety like Vince challenged HBK to do?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Geeee said:


> It seems "Redeem Deez Nuts" is getting over online, so Eddie is either gonna get suspended or get a t-shirt out of it


Honestly Redeem Deez Nuts was the weakest part of that promo.
But I don't find Deez Nuts jokes funny so I guess that's on me.

The rest is pretty great.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Enjoyed the promo. Enjoyed the segment.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This argument loses all credibility after Kingston says "YEAH I SAID IT" after the gasps from the fans. He in no way tried to specify he was differentiating Miro's God from the Christian God, and either way, you don't touch anyone's religious figures, ESPECIALLY as a Babyface. Why the fuck would they cheer for a guy who just shat on their religion?*


I remember Seth Rollins also did that as a baby face. It doesn't upset me but yes it's a strange thing to say as a baby face. 🤷 I mean based on demographics I'm guessing a decent portion of the audience is religious.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This argument loses all credibility after Kingston says "YEAH I SAID IT" after the gasps from the fans. He in no way tried to specify he was differentiating Miro's God from the Christian God, and either way, you don't touch anyone's religious figures, ESPECIALLY as a Babyface. Why the fuck would they cheer for a guy who just shat on their religion?*


It's not real dude. And have you not seen the heat that people get when they use the word of God to justify their actions? 

Eddie Kingston is also very devout. My brothers a huge religious nut. Reads the bible frequently like every day and he loved the promo and wasn't offended. And trust me he follows the word to the letter.

If people can't differentiate between show and reality then that's on them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not real dude. And have you not seen the heat that people get when they use the word of God to justify their actions?
> 
> Eddie Kingston is also very devout. My brothers a huge religious nut. Reads the bible frequently like every day and he loved the promo and wasn't offended. And trust me he follows the word to the letter.
> 
> If people can't differentiate between show and reality then that's on them.


*That's a really bad argument. A devout Catholic should know better than to say what he said. They would have called Miro out for blasphemy instead of doing the blaspheming. *


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's a really bad argument. A devout Catholic should know better than to say what he said. They would have called Miro out for blasphemy instead of doing the blaspheming. *


As I said. My brother is insanely devout and even he says for God sake or God damn it. Humans are sinners thanks to eve eating the apple. 

Name me 1 perfect religious person and I'll show you a liar. The fucking pope protects paedophile priests after all


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's a really bad argument. A devout Catholic should know better than to say what he said. They would have called Miro out for blasphemy instead of doing the blaspheming. *


Dude. It’s pro wrestling.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I cannot wait to check out the promo. It is weird to hear someone who is apparently religious do this, but I always enjoy someone making fun of someone else for having imaginary friends as an adult. Is he going to challenge Miro to tag with his diety like Vince challenged HBK to do?


You know what. That turned out to be a pretty fun match In the end lol. Actually that whole Backlash 2006 event turned out amazing from my memory.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> As I said. My brother is insanely devout and even he says for God sake or God damn it. Humans are sinners thanks to eve eating the apple.
> 
> Name me 1 perfect religious person and I'll show you a liar. The fucking pope protects paedophile priests after all


*You realize that this being a scripted program makes it even dumber for him to come out and say what he said because he had time to think about this and run it by multiple people?*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

If Kingston was an atheist heel edge lord the promo would have made perfect sense, the fact that he's suppose to be a face it comes across as fucking stupid.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> You know what. That turned out to be a pretty fun match In the end lol. Actually that whole Backlash 2006 event turned out amazing from my memory.


2006 was pretty much the last decent year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Blissmark said:


> If Kingston was an atheist heel edge lord the promo would have made perfect sense, the fact that he's suppose to be a face it comes across as fucking stupid.


*A face who's allegedly religious himself.*


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Blissmark said:


> If Kingston was an atheist heel edge lord the promo would have made perfect sense, the fact that he's suppose to be a face it comes across as fucking stupid.


Faces can’t be atheists?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Faces can’t be atheists?


Are you purposely being obtuse? The problem is he isn't.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eddie Kingston's Rosary Was Blessed By The Pope


Eddie Kingston walked onto AEW television like he should have been with the company from the beginning. He immediately made himself at home and found a




www.ringsidenews.com





The guy wears rosaries to the ring allegedly blessed by the pope. He was raised in Catholic school. His entrance video is him praying. I'm not a betting man but I'm pretty certain Kingston is a devout Catholic lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *A face who's allegedly religious himself.*


The dude literally came out wearing two crosses rosary beads around his neck.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Blissmark said:


> Are you purposely being obtuse? The problem is he isn't.



Pro wrestling isn’t obligated to follow YOUR preconceived rules of how faces and heels should act. if your sensibilities are that offended, perhaps pro wrestling isn’t for you.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Pro wrestling isn’t obligated to follow YOUR preconceived rules of how faces and heels should act. if your sensibilities are that offended, perhaps pro wrestling isn’t for you.


That's fine. I'm also allowed to share my opinion on a promo that's trash such as this one. I can assure you my sensibilities are not offended, but thank you for your assumption.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Blissmark said:


> If Kingston was an atheist heel edge lord the promo would have made perfect sense, the fact that he's suppose to be a face it comes across as fucking stupid.


From what i read in here so far, he is coming across as a mega face.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

If it is said by any WWE wrestler, it will be the greatest promo ever for E's fan boys.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

1. He shit on Miro's God and in the same promo praised HIS God, differentiating the two.
2. God is a heel, everyone knows this, bruh. He turned his back on Shawn Michaels when he didn't show up to vs. the McMahons and he committed genocide after genocide for ages.
3. You're reaching so hard.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> From what i read in here so far, he is coming across as a mega face.


Oh no doubt. I bet there's someone out there as we speak already getting Kingston's face tattooed on his back inside a pentagram.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> q


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

He's obviously not a traditional baby face , tweeners at best ya nub.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Everyone knows God had the greatest face turn of all time when he sent his son to die for our sins.


He is one of the biggest heels in all fiction, but he is a complete ripoff of much older characters. I like originals.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

God is a nub lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish Legit Boss didn't have me blocked, so I could tell him how ridiculous the premise of this thread is. Eddie being Catholic is exactly why he would call someone else out for believing in a false idol. People of different religious backgrounds have argued who has the real God or who interpreted God's word correctly for centuries. Eddie doesn't believe in the redemption that Miro is offering and he sees Miro as using a fake God as an excuse to do bad things. Whereas Eddie believes that God wants him to punish Miro for making false claims and worshipping a false God.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Kinda agree Kingston should have been clearer that he was referring to Miro's God, looked weird the way he said it with the rosaries and crucifixs on his neck.

Faces can be atheist though. Austin 316 was essentially blasphemous and is the most successful face promo in history.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

@MarkOfAllMarks r?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Kinda agree Kingston should have been clearer that he was referring to Miro's God, looked weird the way he said it with the rosaries and crucifixs on his neck.
> 
> Faces can be Aetheist though. Austin 316 was essentially blasphemous and is the most successful face promo in history.


*This is a line a HEEL Austin wouldn't cross in 2001 during a dark segment. As soon as he got to the Christian woman, he stopped the crowd roasting. 




*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tremendous promo by both men


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Seriously, how stupid do you have to be to shit on God as a baby face? It would have been uncomfortable to hear from a heel, but wow, way to kill your pops for no fucking reason. He should have stopped at the first line, but he doubled and tripled down, making it entirely worse. He's been complete trash since the barbed wire bullshit match and I hope Miro squashes him off television for a very long time.*


Wow, Eddie Kingston somehow became even more of a bigger babyface with this hyperbolic response here.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please close this awful thread.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Faces can’t be atheists?


Was waiting for this......


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Please close this awful thread.


Shut up. I am bored.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Eh. I wasn't offended in the least. It was a great segment. Both guys came ready to go for those promos. My interest level is the match has grown by the day.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't mind it lol. I'm liking this as it establishes him more of a shoot promo guy, can't wait to see him vs Punk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just watched the promo. It did not come off to me as described unfortunately.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You realize that this being a scripted program makes it even dumber for him to come out and say what he said because he had time to think about this and run it by multiple people?*


What's the big deal? Is this an American thing that you cannot blaspheme on a scripted promo? The Rock believes in God and he used to blaspheme?

Are you just upset because you're religious?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> What's the big deal? Is this an American thing that you cannot blaspheme on a scripted promo? The Rock believes in God and he used to blaspheme?
> 
> Are you just upset because you're religious?


Dude just lay out lol. No offense I just want to see where this thread goes to be honest.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

When it comes to religion everyone is different, if OP found it offensive he's allowed...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

GL said:


> Dude just lay out lol


That means tap out right?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When it comes to religion everyone is different, if OP found it offensive he's allowed...


Chip being the voice of reason.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> That means tap out right?


I don't not mean any disrespect, I just don't want the mods to close this because it is interesting.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Chip Chipperson just to be clear I'm not saying boss cannot love God. Just pointing out blasphemy is used in entertainment all the time in scripts like movies. Hell Kanye believes himself a God and lots of people fuck with him.

@GL no dangers of that. It's the most interesting thing in aew for a while. But people can feel free to report any personal attacks on their religions. 

So as long as people are mature I don't see an overall issue


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> What's the big deal? Is this an American thing that you cannot blaspheme on a scripted promo? The Rock believes in God and he used to blaspheme?
> 
> Are you just upset because you're religious?


Some people take fairy tales way too seriously. "How dare you say Mary DID NOT have a little lamb!"


----------



## Dan E. Dangerously (Aug 23, 2021)

"Organized religion is a sham and a crutch for weak-minded people who need strength in numbers."
Jessie Ventura


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dan E. Dangerously said:


> "Organized religion is a sham and a crutch for weak-minded people who need strength in numbers."
> Jessie Ventura


Was just waiting for the anti-religious crowd to go up in arms because of the OP.

Here we go.....


----------



## Dan E. Dangerously (Aug 23, 2021)

GL said:


> Was just waiting for the anti-religious crowd to go up in arms because of the OP.
> 
> Here we go.....


I admit I had the same reaction op had when the words came out of Eddie's mouth. But changed my opinion after rewatching it. Like someone else said, Eddie said HIS God, not God. Plus, Eddie wears a rosary, which is a Catholic thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

‘He mocks God HE MOCKS GOD’

Lots of overreaction as per fucking usual. Probably be called an idiot but there you go.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dan E. Dangerously said:


> I admit I had the same reaction op had when the words came out of Eddie's mouth. But changed my opinion after rewatching it. Like someone else said, Eddie said HIS God, not God. Plus, Eddie wears a rosary, which is a Catholic thing.


My whole point is that anyone admitting he/she is a believer in God, will be killed here by the anti-religion crowd. I am not in that camp but I do enjoy watching folks get so wound up by it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> ‘He mocks God HE MOCKS GOD’
> 
> Lots of overreaction as per fucking usual. Probably be called an idiot but there you go.


If this leads to Joey Styles on color, I am all for it.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I think an interesting experiment is comparing the reactions of the people in this thread with the reaction of the people in the Max Caster incident.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Religion behind almost every monstrosity in the history of mankind. Easy to see since people get triggered by a wrestling promo.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Chip Chipperson just to be clear I'm not saying boss cannot love God. Just pointing out blasphemy is used in entertainment all the time in scripts like movies. Hell Kanye believes himself a God and lots of people fuck with him.
> 
> @GL no dangers of that. It's the most interesting thing in aew for a while. But people can feel free to report any personal attacks on their religions.
> 
> So as long as people are mature I don't see an overall issue


As someone who believes aliens created the earth and that our lives dictate if we go to the home planet I can say I personally don't find it offensive if someone criticises god in fiction or anywhere really but we need to display empathy to those who do think that way.

Really AEW should know better than to touch religion. Some people kill over their religion, it's not a topic to use to continue a wrestling angle in my opinion...


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

fake outrage and the excessive “I am offended” generation


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Religion behind almost every monstrosity in the history of mankind. Easy to see since people get triggered by a wrestling promo.


Case and point....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As someone who believes aliens created the earth and that our lives dictate if we go to the home planet I can say I personally don't find it offensive if someone criticises god in fiction or anywhere really but we need to display empathy to those who do think that way.
> 
> Really AEW should know better than to touch religion. Some people kill over their religion, it's not a topic to use to continue a wrestling angle in my opinion...


It is exactly the topic to touch. Not for the suits at Turner, but if you want real heat, you take a chance on the Mohammed Hassans and the Sergeant Slaughters turned Iraqi turncoats of the world. Can you imagine John Cena joining ISIS? That is basically what the guy who had a GI Joe Action figure did.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Pro wrestling is more real than God is.

And if God is real, he's a jackass. Look at the way the world is. Look at all the death and destruction, good people suffering, bad people prospering. According to religious people, all the good in the world is due to God, but bring up any of the bad shit and that's got nothing to do with him. It's ridiculous.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

GL said:


> Case and point....


Jerk and off....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It was ‘Miro’s god’ - the one he uses as an excuse to redeem people 

at the end Eddie was showing him his crucifix and going like - ‘this is the real’

admittedly, he should have made it clearer how he was approaching it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Pro wrestling is more real than God is.
> 
> And if God is real, he's a jackass. Look at the way the world is. Look at all the death and destruction, good people suffering, bad people prospering. According to religious people, all the good in the world is due to God, but bring up any of the bad shit and that's got nothing to do with him. It's ridiculous.


not to get theological - but the good and bad on this planet is due to man

that is the basis of free will - the gift and ultimately the curse i guess

God made the earth, rich and abundant - and we’re doing our level best to fuck it up in all aspects


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Jerk and off....


Please and don't. I don't want this thread getting personal with insults


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Much ado about nothing then.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not to get theological - but the good and bad on this planet is due to man
> 
> that is the basis of free will - the gift and ultimately the curse i guess
> 
> God made the earth, rich and abundant - and we’re doing our level best to fuck it up in all aspects


Yeah, I know the actual theology behind it, I went to Catholic school. But that's not the way 95% of religious people interpret it. Everything good is God's blessing, and everything bad is either man's fault, or a lesson God is trying to teach us.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, I know the actual theology behind it, I went to Catholic school. But that's not the way 95% of religious people interpret it. Everything good is God's blessing, and everything bad is either man's fault, or a lesson God is trying to teach us.


yeah well, i think we’ve established people are dumb by now 

blame-shifting is a modern illness


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Please and don't. I don't want this thread getting personal with insults


Was aiming for something more like useful advice


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Please and don't. I don't want this thread getting personal with insults


I'd do yourself a favour and lock this one up then. Religion and politics always very quickly breaks down into personal insults and fights.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dan E. Dangerously said:


> "Organized religion is a sham and a crutch for weak-minded people who need strength in numbers."
> Jessie Ventura


funny enough, i think politics has replaced it in the last 10 years


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It was ‘Miro’s god’ - the one he uses as an excuse to redeem people
> 
> at the end Eddie was showing him his crucifix and going like - ‘this is the real’
> 
> admittedly, he should have made it clearer how he was approaching it


It was pretty clear to me


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd do yourself a favour and lock this one up then. Religion and politics always very quickly breaks down into personal insults and fights.


Nah. I'll just monitor it closely. Like George says gotta have faith. And besides if I closed every potential hairy thread I'd be a pussy

And it will die by Sunday when all out happens anyway.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> It was pretty clear to me


in the beginning i was ‘eh’

but a second later i got it - could see how some could not get it

when people feel attacked, they normally get blinkers on - which happens and is a normal human reaction


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nah. I'll just monitor it closely. Like George says gotta have faith. And besides if I closed every potential hairy thread I'd be a pussy
> 
> And it will die by Sunday when all out happens anyway.


the fallout is gonna be funny - cause Miro will be beating Eddie

so…. Is Miro right??


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It was ‘Miro’s god’ - the one he uses as an excuse to redeem people
> 
> at the end Eddie was showing him his crucifix and going like - ‘this is the real’
> 
> admittedly, he should have made it clearer how he was approaching it


No one understands you like me, Life. You know this to be true. The other point being made is that Kingston is deeply religious and comes out wearing two cross rosary beads around his neck, then decides to cut a promo on someone else's God? No matter how you spread the mustard it makes him look like an imbecile.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Blissmark said:


> No one understands you like me, Life. You know this to be true. The other point being made is that Kingston is deeply religious and comes out wearing two cross rosary beads around his neck, then decides to cut a promo on someone else's God? No matter how you spread the mustard it makes him look like an imbecile.


Nah just makes him look like a deeply religious person.. oh wait


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

Eddie’s a fucking genius. Soooooo underrated. I really hope he’s going solo from Moxley now. 

He knows what he’s doing, this is all about getting attention (which this thread proves). 

Punk v Eddie is a given at some point - epic.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This argument loses all credibility after Kingston says "YEAH I SAID IT" after the gasps from the fans. He in no way tried to specify he was differentiating Miro's God from the Christian God, and either way, you don't touch anyone's religious figures, ESPECIALLY as a Babyface. Why the fuck would they cheer for a guy who just shat on their religion?*


BECAUSE ITS NOT REAL!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't really care, it wasn't the worst promo but I'll always look for a reason to shit on Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Nah just makes him look like a deeply religious person.. oh wait


Way to stereotype all religious folk with your bullshit. My God Chris Pratt is all loving and all welcoming of all type of people. I would never trash another religion because Chris Pratt forbids it. Come join me, brother.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Blissmark said:


> Way to stereotype all religious folk with your bullshit. My God Chris Pratt is all loving and all welcoming of all type of people. I would never trash another religion because Chris Pratt forbids it. Come join me, brother.
> 
> View attachment 107579


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Blissmark said:


> No one understands you like me, Life. You know this to be true. The other point being made is that Kingston is deeply religious and comes out wearing two cross rosary beads around his neck, then decides to cut a promo on someone else's God? No matter how you spread the mustard it makes him look like an imbecile.


oh, don’t get me wrong - he was dumb for cutting the promo that way

could’ve gone about it a lot lot better


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

You funny people and your little worries.


----------



## DerekArmstrong (Dec 4, 2020)

AEW is an immature company that disrespects religion. Even the liberal Chicago audience was left speechless.

But I like Eddie. He reminds me of the old revolution.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> admittedly, he should have made it clearer how he was approaching it


*This is the point that gets constantly missed when people don't use context clues. Had Eddie said something to the effect of "MY GOD wouldn't support a POS like you." then this wouldn't be a conversation, but he was speaking as if the Christian God didn't exist at all and repeatedly saying horrible things about God and doubling down after the bad crowd reaction, which alienates a large portion of the fanbase. This is in no way comparable to The Rock telling Billy Gunn that God said it doesn't matter what his name is.*


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

God’s not real so he was right.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Doesn't offend me but this stuff on live TV is pretty offensive to a lot of people and makes no sense for the baby face to do. This is way worse than anything max Castor said on a pre taped you tube show that could have been edited. Id be pretty pissed off if I was Castor. Maybe Tony should be vetting Eddie's ad libs like he says he does for Castor?!

I think he meant to go for the false idol sort of promo which doesn't shit on religion but think be confused his wording through ad libbing. Sometimes it works for Eddie and you always get the enthusiasm but sometimes he comes over like an idiot, really all promos should be vetted for live TV. There is no way he passed this by Tony Khan first.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree that it was a weird thing to do, but, I don’t agree either the argument that he can’t say it just because of his own beliefs. I understand that people who know a wrestler’s faith will have a question mark above their head, but, at the end of the day, it’s scripted. I’m atheist, but, if my script/direction wants me to say something in favor of a god, I’ll go with it and collect my money. Also, My Sweet Lord by George Harrison is an amazing song.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You can see than you're America fuck yeah when that much people lose their minds over something that ridiculous XD

Don't act like only a heel can say something bad about god, for me he's even more a face after that promo.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I missed it. What did he say exactly?





MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I haven't watched yet but I know Eddie Kingston himself is a pretty devout Christian/Catholic so I highly doubt he did. You are probably misinterpreting what he said.


he most definitely has misinterpreted what he said, Kingston referred to it as “your God” that could mean anything he didn’t specifically disrespect any religion , all he did was call
bullshit on what Miro has been preaching the past few months it made sense


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lots of things wrong in AEW. Kingston cutting a promo about God is not one of them


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The level of neckbeardedosity in this thread is off the charts. I feel like I need to scrub down with a Brillo pad and Ajax after reading it. But yeah, it was an awkward promo that came across as anti-God, which is defiitely going to sour a lot of people on him.

I can see the angle he was going with -- that Miro's God is an evil false God who should be rejected -- but the surface-level interpretation, which is what most people will go with, is that he's anti-God and pro-Existence-Just-Poofed-Into-Being-Uncaused-Out-Of-Nothingness-Cuz-Magic (aka, atheism).

Miro's going to crush him.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

I like Kingston but that was bad. I’ll give him a pass on this one because everyone has a bad promo every once in awhile. I love Miro’s new attitude now though and the build up to it with Kip was solid. It was slowly creeping up and now he seems unstoppable. That entrance is one of the best too.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oof this is a SAMCRO-tier shitthread.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Oof this is a SAMCRO-tier shitthread.


No it's not


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

He’s just being himself.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow, some people spend a lot of time actively looking for things to be offended by. It's pro-wrestling, it was a promo...get over it.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

That promo, that whole exchange between them, was the highlight of the show. I don't suppose in a place like Chicago it will have gone over all that bad, and it absolutely fits his character. The guy is free to not believe in God. I know it doesn't adhere to the principle of Republicans Buy Sneakers Too so is maybe a risky business decision, especially given the presumed makeup of many a wrestling fan, but I think it worked beautifully. No apologies from Tony yet, right? All is probably good.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm a big Christian as it changed my life completely but I know the difference between a wrestling promo and genuine offence!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

thorwold said:


> That promo, that whole exchange between them, was the highlight of the show. I don't suppose in a place like Chicago it will have gone over all that bad, and it absolutely fits his character. The guy is free to not believe in God. I know it doesn't adhere to the principle of Republicans Buy Sneakers Too so is maybe a risky business decision, especially given the presumed makeup of many a wrestling fan, but I think it worked beautifully. No apologies from Tony yet, right? All is probably good.


Not only no apology that I’ve seen, but they’ve already posted the full segment!


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Some of the posts here seem to imply you can’t be a baby face unless you believe in God.

More of a delusional heel vibe to me.

Is this an actual serious complaint?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

He spent half of his life grinding in the indies and finally his spotlight came in his late 30s. Thats why he doesnt have to believe in God but only in himself. Thats how I look at the promo.

Im usually a Christian but the hardcore believers are cringy as hell.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Pretty embarrassing to post this without even hearing the promo.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433980490449567747
> 
> ...


Its like you're so quick to talk shit you don't pay attention or listen to the context....

He said YOUR god meaning the god Miro talks to not god in general lmfao. He mentioned YOUR god multiple times and it wasnt one of Eddie's best promos I'll admit, but you are vastly overreacting its fucking hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MyMelody said:


> Some of the posts here seem to imply you can’t be a baby face unless you believe in God.
> 
> More of a delusional heel vibe to me.
> 
> Is this an actual serious complaint?


*More like a Babyface with common sense isn't going to shit on people's religion, let alone the most popular one in his country.*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

It was a great segment. People complained for years that wrestlers had no edge to them then complain when they finally come along.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

OP probably will probably cry about it at Sunday school this weekend.

Seriously dude it’s 2021 talking about god positively would probably get you heat more than being cheered. 

But to answer you’re question, EK was saying that Miro’s god is fake because Miro’s talking shit about how he is the redeemer sent by “his” god lol


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

I loved it. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it. Because, believe or not... There are people who dont believe in the same religion as you or anyone else. And thats about as real as you can get. Eddie Kingston Knocked it out of the fucking park with that promo on Miro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, some of today's folk and their safe spaces never would've survived 90s wrestling.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Miro's character is surely more offensive towards religious folk? Considering him saying he dishes out violence in the name of God. In context, Kingston was pointing out how much BS that is, just like the crusades were BS. Using God s a justification for abhorrent acts is what Miro does. 

I'm fascinated by religion and even practice certain aspects of Buddhism and Taoism, even some Christian elements from a mystical standpoint. I don't take offence at people mocking religion, in fact I like to poke fun at it myself, life's too short to worry about what others think and the way we have such contrasting beliefs is fun in itself. It strikes me as somewhat insecure to get offended by other people's views. 

I hope this doesn't lead to cancelling Eddie but who knows in this day and age.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh no, someone insulted imaginary, diety "X" as a babyface :O
Oh, come on, FFS! The whole world has gone mad with its knee jerk bullshit reactions and a huge pile of "hurt" feelings over fiction. At this point, to be angry about a TV show is just embarrassing


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Again...this is where AEW Management's incompetence is showing. Granted, they want to give their talent the creative freedom the butt-hurt ex-WWE'ers cry about not having when they were with Vince. HOWEVER, their HAS to be some sort of training and filter.

Most of these AEW wrestlers are used to only working in the gyms and Armories for Indy promotions that do not have to answer to networks and advertisers! These folks CAN NOT say everything they please! It WILL cost the company big time and Turner WILL pull the plug if AEW keeps getting bad PR for the company that is on their airwaves!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Is Kingston really a full babyface though? He seems more like a tweener to me. I mean sure, right now he seems like the good guy compared to Miro but he isn't the typical smiling babyface. He still says what he thinks without worrying what the crowd thinks. 

Plus he didn't say "God". He said "Your God" to Miro. As if what Kingston believes isn't the same as what Miro believes, which in storyline makes sense because Miro has been using God to talk himself up. Between the cross necklaces and Eddie Kingston saying "your God sent me to punish you because you're the sinner" I get what Eddie was going for with the whole thing and I could sense that he is religious also. 

It's really not that big of a deal. Especially to have 125 posts about it.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Too many snowflakes today, it was a great segment.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not saying this is what OP is implying, but I wish we were in a time where being an atheist wasn't automatically considered a heelish move.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Miro's character is surely more offensive towards religious folk? Considering him saying he dishes out violence in the name of God. In context, Kingston was pointing out how much BS that is, just like the crusades were BS. Using God s a justification for abhorrent acts is what Miro does.
> 
> I'm fascinated by religion and even practice certain aspects of Buddhism and Taoism, even some Christian elements from a mystical standpoint. I don't take offence at people mocking religion, in fact I like to poke fun at it myself, life's too short to worry about what others think and the way we have such contrasting beliefs is fun in itself. It strikes me as somewhat insecure to get offended by other people's views.
> 
> I hope this doesn't lead to cancelling Eddie but who knows in this day and age.


*You don't get it. No one cares what you believe, but it becomes a problem when you go out of your way to shit on someone else's religion. All the people assuming I'm saying atheism or not believing in God makes you a bad person are completely missing the point.*



cai1981 said:


> Again...this is where AEW Management's incompetence is showing. Granted, they want to give their talent the creative freedom the butt-hurt ex-WWE'ers cry about not having when they were with Vince. HOWEVER, their HAS to be some sort of training and filter.
> 
> Most of these AEW wrestlers are used to only working in the gyms and Armories for Indy promotions that do not have to answer to networks and advertisers! These folks CAN NOT say everything they please! It WILL cost the company big time and Turner WILL pull the plug if AEW keeps getting bad PR for the company that is on their airwaves!


*Yeah, last time these same people said the pizza cutter wasn't a big deal (Moxley's dumb ass included) and they lost a major Turner sponsor in Domino's. AEW can keep being stupid until Tony Khan is paying out of pocket for everything. That's the only way they'll get the message.*


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You don't get it. No one cares what you believe, but it becomes a problem when you go out of your way to shit on someone else's religion.
> 
> 
> Yeah, last time these same people said the pizza cutter wasn't a big deal (Moxley's dumb ass included) and they lost a major Turner sponsor in Domino's. AEW can keep being stupid until Tony Khan is paying out of pocket for everything. That's the only way they'll get the message.*


You may well be right about that idk I just think it's a shame is all. I've always been a fan of satire like Monty Python but I guess our attitude towards religion is different to how it is in the US. 

Edit - also isn't Miro's character offensive in itself then? He's carrying out violence in the name of God which religion has been heavily derided for in recent times...


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The level of neckbeardedosity in this thread is off the charts. I feel like I need to scrub down with a Brillo pad and Ajax after reading it. But yeah, it was an awkward promo that came across as anti-God, which is defiitely going to sour a lot of people on him.
> 
> I can see the angle he was going with -- that Miro's God is an evil false God who should be rejected -- but the surface-level interpretation, which is what most people will go with, is that he's anti-God and pro-Existence-Just-Poofed-Into-Being-Uncaused-Out-Of-Nothingness-Cuz-Magic (aka, atheism).
> 
> Miro's going to crush him.


if it is so impossible for something to come out of nothing then where did god come from? Did he pop out of mama gods pussy? Please enlighten us


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I have not heard this be an issue anywhere outside of this random thread on this random message board.

Let’s not blow this out of proportion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> You may well be right about that idk I just think it's a shame is all. I've always been a fan of satire like Monty Python but I guess our attitude towards religion is different to how it is in the US.
> 
> Edit - also isn't Miro's character offensive in itself then? He's carrying out violence in the name of God which religion has been heavily derided for in recent times...


*He's a delusional heel that thinks God chose him to save us from the awful people in AEW. That's not offensive at all in comparison to a guy, who's supposed to be the baby face, that's openly shitting on major religions. There's a reason literally no one in the crowd popped for that. Miro is now the defacto Babyface.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I haven't watched yet but I know Eddie Kingston himself is a pretty devout Christian/Catholic so I highly doubt he did. You are probably misinterpreting what he said.


This answers some of my questions about Kingston's promo. I suspected it might be about interpretations of God and the way that Miro acts as if he is given special favours by "his God". I could see another Christian character getting in Miro's face about twisting God into something not representative of the 'true' Christian deity. The problem is, I don't think Kingston delivered his promo in a way that got the correct impression across. That's the danger of ad-libbing or working off an idea but not scripting what you're going to say first. It pains me to say it, but he could have done with some of Cody's practice and focus group approach in this instance.

I'm not offended and it wouldn't make much sense for me to be as the religion in question here isn't mine. My beliefs get dumped on in entertainment media all the time and that might make me roll my eyes but just as often makes me laugh, sometimes both at once. I do realise that's not the case for many faiths and those who follow them thought- quite the opposite is the norm - so Kingston really should have thought this one over and been very careful to leave no ambiguity.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

🤔 🤔 🤔


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok finally watched rampage. What is wrong with you people? Offended by this is just hilarious.

Battle of the gods!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's a delusional heel that thinks God chose him to save us from the awful people in AEW. That's not offensive at all in comparison to a guy, who's supposed to be the baby face, that's openly shitting on major religions. There's a reason literally no one in the crowd popped for that. Miro is now the defacto Babyface.*


Fair enough, dude. The way I understood it was that Kingston was mocking that delusional view and therefore pointing out the heel nature of Miro's twisted religious character. Perhaps he didn't deliver it in a clear enough manner.

It's not a big deal to me regardless - this being a fictional show with fictional characters - but I can appreciate some people see it differently.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's a delusional heel that thinks God chose him to save us from the awful people in AEW. That's not offensive at all in comparison to a guy, who's supposed to be the baby face, that's openly shitting on major religions. There's a reason literally no one in the crowd popped for that. Miro is now the defacto Babyface.*


Of course, at the end of the day, he isn't.
Kingston still got cheered wildly but just doing a old 5 year old deez nuts joke and that's actually what everyone is talking about, not that he is blasphemous or not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fair enough, dude. The way I understood it was that Kingston was mocking that delusional view and therefore pointing out the heel nature of Miro's twisted religious character. Perhaps he didn't deliver it in a clear enough manner.
> 
> It's not a big deal to me regardless - this being a fictional show with fictional characters - but I can appreciate some people see it differently.


*There are multiple different ways to do that without alienating a large part of the fan base. He could have called Miro a false prophet. He could have put emphasis on how his God would never allow someone like Miro to prosper. He could have called Miro a blasphemer and a liar. All of these would have worked coming from a Catholic man who's supposed to be the good guy in this situation. *


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

If I could I would've booked Miro vs Eddie vs Muhammad Hassan vs MJF in a Holy War for the title.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn’t like Kingston’s promo either simply based on how it came off. For one, Kingston himself is wearing 2 cross necklaces. So when he says “I don’t believe in your God”, it came off as confusing at best. I don’t think the audience can make a distinction between “God” and “Miro’s God”. When most people hear “God”, they think of one spiritual entity. The same God is worshiped by Jews, Christians, and Muslims. So when Eddie says he doesn’t believe, or it’s fake, and he reasserts himself to the crowd by saying “yeah I said it” - it’s like he’s contradicting himself given what he’s wearing. I think Eddie was trying to be brash and outlandish but it wasn’t done well.

If a character like Malachi Black had done Eddie’s promo it’d have made way more sense.
An actual avowed Satanist telling Miro he doesn’t believe in his God,or is at odds with his God, would come off as a believable storyline.

Kingston doing it didn’t at all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The way i interpreted it was.....

In reality there are many various Gods. Yes there may be just 'one' for those who believe in the bible God but there are many Gods to many people throughout history. 

Thus, Miro has his version of God, he pretty much calls himself a redeemer so in essence to me i think he feels he is in the same league as 'his God'. Eddie i think basically just said Miro's version sucks, but doesn't really mean it's the christian God or the one who most worship. Again, maybe i interpreted it wrong but that was the way i took it.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Whoever took this as Eddie dissing God is fucking retarded. Stop ruining pro wrestling for the people who are actually smart. Lemme guess you same pussy ass soft milllenials and "tough" 90's babies probably would disapprove of Jimmy Jacobs and Seth Rollins age of the fall storyline in ROH too which is top 10 storylines of pro wrestling. 

You fucking marks want a better pro wrestling product, Eddie tries to do a promo that touches on some heavy shit but also is clearly obvious MIRO BELIEVIES IN HIS OWN VERSION OF GOD NOT THE GOD EVERYONE LOVES AND KNOWS, the god miro depicts so that he accepts any sins Miro wants to commit as Miro self deludes himself in believing he is the redeemer of god a martyr if anyone on this forum is smart enough to know what that is. 

Goddam stop watching the product and bitching when your brain is so slow you can't understanding the meaning of implied figurative language. Doesn't the phrase "your god" ring a bell of course he's not talking about everyone's god. I'm fucking atheist for this exact reason pussy ass fans complain and wonder why they don't get a product catered to adults when they can't handle adult philosophy (technically speaking a decent charter school psychology which makes this more sad). Tony needs to start a adult reading drive for you fans.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's a delusional heel that thinks God chose him to save us from the awful people in AEW. That's not offensive at all in comparison to a guy, who's supposed to be the baby face, that's openly shitting on major religions. There's a reason literally no one in the crowd popped for that. Miro is now the defacto Babyface.*


Pretty sure religions require more than one person to believe, otherwise you're just a crazy person talking to yourself and inflicting violence based on the voices in your head. Those people get locked up or, in olden times were burned for heresy. Pretty sure that's considered more blasphemous than someone basically saying that that dude is worshipping a false god.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

mocking the universe.


Randy Lahey said:


> I didn’t like Kingston’s promo either simply based on how it came off. For one, Kingston himself is wearing 2 cross necklaces. So when he says “I don’t believe in your God”, it came off as confusing at best. I don’t think the audience can make a distinction between “God” and “Miro’s God”. When most people hear “God”, they think of one spiritual entity. The same God is worshiped by Jews, Christians, and Muslims. So when Eddie says he doesn’t believe, or it’s fake, and he reasserts himself to the crowd by saying “yeah I said it” - it’s like he’s contradicting himself given what he’s wearing. I think Eddie was trying to be brash and outlandish but it wasn’t done well.
> 
> If a character like Malachi Black had done Eddie’s promo it’d have made way more sense.
> An actual avowed Satanist telling Miro he doesn’t believe in his God,or is at odds with his God, would come off as a believable storyline.
> ...



You people look way go into shit that isn't supposed to be some cryptic thing. Sure it could mean anything but does it matter? In fact really its either 2 things, he believes in his own God or he doesn't believe in God. It's super simple,every single religion all believe in their own god and not someone else's.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Whoever took this as Eddie dissing God is fucking retarded. Stop ruining pro wrestling for the people who are actually smart. Lemme guess you same pussy ass soft milllenials and "tough" 90's babies probably would disapprove of Jimmy Jacobs and Seth Rollins age of the fall storyline in ROH too which is top 10 storylines of pro wrestling.
> 
> You fucking marks want a better pro wrestling product, Eddie tries to do a promo that touches on some heavy shit but also is clearly obvious MIRO BELIEVIES IN HIS OWN VERSION OF GOD NOT THE GOD EVERYONE LOVES AND KNOWS, the god miro depicts so that he accepts any sins Miro wants to commit as Miro self deludes himself in believing he is the redeemer of god a martyr if anyone on this forum is smart enough to know what that is.
> 
> Goddam stop watching the product and bitching when your brain is so slow you can't understanding the meaning of implied figurative language. Doesn't the phrase "your god" ring a bell of course he's not talking about everyone's god. I'm fucking atheist for this exact reason pussy ass fans complain and wonder why they don't get a product catered to adults when they can't handle adult philosophy (technically speaking a decent charter school psychology which makes this more sad). Tony needs to start a adult reading drive for you fans.


🤣 love it


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Whoever took this as Eddie dissing God is fucking retarded. Stop ruining pro wrestling for the people who are actually smart. Lemme guess you same pussy ass soft milllenials and "tough" 90's babies probably would disapprove of Jimmy Jacobs and Seth Rollins age of the fall storyline in ROH too which is top 10 storylines of pro wrestling.
> 
> You fucking marks want a better pro wrestling product, Eddie tries to do a promo that touches on some heavy shit but also is clearly obvious MIRO BELIEVIES IN HIS OWN VERSION OF GOD NOT THE GOD EVERYONE LOVES AND KNOWS, the god miro depicts so that he accepts any sins Miro wants to commit as Miro self deludes himself in believing he is the redeemer of god a martyr if anyone on this forum is smart enough to know what that is.
> 
> Goddam stop watching the product and bitching when your brain is so slow you can't understanding the meaning of implied figurative language. Doesn't the phrase "your god" ring a bell of course he's not talking about everyone's god. I'm fucking atheist for this exact reason pussy ass fans complain and wonder why they don't get a product catered to adults when they can't handle adult philosophy (technically speaking a decent charter school psychology which makes this more sad). Tony needs to start a adult reading drive for you fans.


People watching a wrestling show come from a wide variety of backgrounds. They follow different faiths to greater or lesser degrees and they've not all achieved the same level of educational prowess. When talking to a crowd like that about a subject that's apt to elicit strong responses you have to be very careful with your words and explain your meaning in a way that neither talks down to your audience or leaves your meaning obscure. Simplicity, clarity and planning.

When you bring religion into an entertainment setting there's a risk of making people very angry - and that's ok if it suits your story; a well crafted heel promo should elicit anger and there aren't many ways to do that in a post-kayfabe world - so you have to go into it ready to feed the crowd words that will trigger the reaction you want. I'm not a Christian and I'm not uneducated and yet I still ended up confused by Eddie's promo. He didn't make it clear which God he was insulting; Miro's 'false' God that grants him redeemer status and a flexible wife or the God of an entire faith. I assumed he was attacking Miro's specific interpretation of God but that wasn't 100% clear. The promo was missing essential information.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> People watching a wrestling show come from a wide variety of backgrounds. They follow different faiths to greater or lesser degrees and they've not all achieved the same level of educational prowess. When talking to a crowd like that about a subject that's apt to elicit strong responses you have to be very careful with your words and explain your meaning in a way that neither talks down to your audience or leaves your meaning obscure. Simplicity, clarity and planning.
> 
> When you bring religion into an entertainment setting there's a risk of making people very angry - and that's ok if it suits your story; a well crafted heel promo should elicit anger and there aren't many ways to do that in a post-kayfabe world - so you have to go into it ready to feed the crowd words that will trigger the reaction you want. I'm not a Christian and I'm not uneducated and yet I still ended up confused by Eddie's promo. He didn't make it clear which God he was insulting; Miro's 'false' God that grants him redeemer status and a flexible wife or the God of an entire faith. I assumed he was attacking Miro's specific interpretation of God but that wasn't 100% clear. The promo was missing essential information.


So what your basically saying is AEW should dumb down their product because humans who watch can't be bothered to try and develop their brains to be more educated? So that should make smarter fans suffer because of this and lose out on entertainment which could be portrayed for their liking too? Their shouldn't be any strong responses because this subject is just that. Nothing more than a subject just like how is the weather outside today.

AEW expected their 18-34 demographic which supposedly is very strong for them to understand a topic like this because these same people in the age group should have been introduced to topics like this by now. If AEW has to be the source where you seeing or hearing a topic like this touches any part of your emotions you are clearly a weak individual sad to say but in no way should a FAKE WRESTLING SHOW LMAO make someone be a little bitch in their feelings when everything on the show itself means nothing. 

He does make it clear actually. If you listen to the promo he LITERALLY SAYS SO IF YOUR GOD IS REAL. He keeps saying YOUR not our, not all of our, not your guys, your directly to Miro as he's cutting a promo implying Miro's god is fake. It was not missing essential information it was Kingston cutting a promo which had enough content for you to understand what he means. I legit watched it first view and knew what he talked about so when I saw everyone upset it just makes me roll my eyes at you cringe ass viewers, wanting a adult wrestling product which is entertaining but can't handle a simple philosophy you can find in a college grade book assuming everyone 18-34 in AEW biggest demo can read harry potter at least.

If your not christian or uneducated then IDK how you got lost. He kept saying your on purpose. He even said so we'll go along with the story your god is real. He fucking had one argument and legit had a rebuttal ready right after for the argument if Miro depiction of God is real attacking him before Miro could even make a promo about that. Should AEW spoon feed you people like WWE? Raw is going great with the Lily storylines right now someone forbid AEW from trying to go a darker route touching a deeper topic which truly isn't that deep unless your a pussy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

As someone who doesn't believe in the Abrahamic god, I find it very weird more folk were upset that Max said Julia Hart's pussy stank than their are people upset that Eddie said god didn't exist.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> Again...this is where AEW Management's incompetence is showing. Granted, they want to give their talent the creative freedom the butt-hurt ex-WWE'ers cry about not having when they were with Vince. HOWEVER, their HAS to be some sort of training and filter.
> 
> Most of these AEW wrestlers are used to only working in the gyms and Armories for Indy promotions that do not have to answer to networks and advertisers! These folks CAN NOT say everything they please! It WILL cost the company big time and Turner WILL pull the plug if AEW keeps getting bad PR for the company that is on their airwaves!


Lol this is stupid 
This whole thread is stupid. Bet you most of these people being butt hurt on here marked out like hell when Austin cut the 3:16 promo and when Taker crucified people in the 90s


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Man, some of today's folk and their safe spaces never would've survived 90s wrestling.
> 
> View attachment 107591
> 
> ...


You do know Raven apologized out of character for that and they missed out on signing Kurt Angle because of that right and Taker and Raven were both heels


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

What a fucking joke this thread is!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You do know Raven apologized out of character for that and they missed out on signing Kurt Angle because of that right and Taker and Raven were both heels


*And the fact that the Attitude Era is my favorite era, and Undertaker's character is literally the surrogate of Satan. *


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> So what your basically saying is AEW should dumb down their product because humans who watch can't be bothered to try and develop their brains to be more educated? So that should make smarter fans suffer because of this and lose out on entertainment which could be portrayed for their liking too? Their shouldn't be any strong responses because this subject is just that. Nothing more than a subject just like how is the weather outside today.
> 
> AEW expected their 18-34 demographic which supposedly is very strong for them to understand a topic like this because these same people in the age group should have been introduced to topics like this by now. If AEW has to be the source where you seeing or hearing a topic like this touches any part of your emotions you are clearly a weak individual sad to say but in no way should a FAKE WRESTLING SHOW LMAO make someone be a little bitch in their feelings when everything on the show itself means nothing.


No, that's not what I'm saying at all.

I'm saying that controversial subjects have to be approached with care. Unless you want to bring controversy - which would be the goal of a heel in this situation - you need to be clear about meaning. Even then, a certain percentage of those watching will be offended simply because their religion was used to further a wrestling feud. That percentage will vary by location but the US as a whole is more religious than many western nations.

I'm also saying that wrestling promos, like improv acting and speeches, are an art. When done well, the audience should understand exactly what you mean. No one should have to guess. Eddie Kingston is a talented talker and that's why he's a crowd favourite in AEW. That's why they have him in the ring closing the live shows. He's also someone who talks from the heart and doesn't always plan out what he's going to say. Usually, that's a positive aspect of his delivery but, in this specific instance, it didn't work.

This isn't about people being dumb or lacking a drive for intellectual stimulation. This is an example of what happens when a speaker hasn't made his point perfectly clear to his audience. It's Eddie's mistake, not a fault of those watching. He could have been talking to a room of atheists and/or theoretical physicists and he still would have people questioning exactly what he meant.



RnRCLUB44 said:


> He does make it clear actually. If you listen to the promo he LITERALLY SAYS SO IF YOUR GOD IS REAL. He keeps saying YOUR not our, not all of our, not your guys, your directly to Miro as he's cutting a promo implying Miro's god is fake. It was not missing essential information it was Kingston cutting a promo which had enough content for you to understand what he means. I legit watched it first view and knew what he talked about so when I saw everyone upset it just makes me roll my eyes at you cringe ass viewers, wanting a adult wrestling product which is entertaining but can't handle a simple philosophy you can find in a college grade book assuming everyone 18-34 in AEW biggest demo can read harry potter at least.


OK, but there are people watching who see Miro's take on God and, while they may or may not consider it extreme, they identify it as Christian. When another wrestler walks out and says he doesn't believe in "your God" a lot of people are going to assume he's making that statement as an atheist or as someone who dislikes Christianity. Have you seen real life heated debates about religion? "Your God" is a common term used in sneering at religions. People who have faced that in other situations are primed to immediately assume the one saying "your God" is attacking his opponent for believing in his God. When Eddie then goes on to say "Yeah, I said that" it reinforces the impression that he's insulting the God of both Miro and the God of those who took initial offense.



RnRCLUB44 said:


> If your not christian or uneducated then IDK how you got lost. He kept saying your on purpose. He even said so we'll go along with the story your god is real. He fucking had one argument and legit had a rebuttal ready right after for the argument if Miro depiction of God is real attacking him before Miro could even make a promo about that. Should AEW spoon feed you people like WWE? Raw is going great with the Lily storylines right now someone forbid AEW from trying to go a darker route touching a deeper topic which truly isn't that deep unless your a pussy.


Trust me, I'm not lacking for advanced education. However, that doesn't make my reaction any better or worse than that of someone who hasn't finished high school. Also, I'm a pagan. Dark topics don't scare me. Neither does religious debate. Your idea of spoon feeding and mine, which comes from my theatre, art and literature professors (hey, I love the arts. I still have my science degree too), is very different.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Lol this is stupid
> This whole thread is stupid. Bet you most of these people being butt hurt on here marked out like hell when Austin cut the 3:16 promo and when Taker crucified people in the 90s


No, they're most likely millennials and think history didn't exist before they were born.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You realize that this being a scripted program makes it even dumber for him to come out and say what he said because he had time to think about this and run it by multiple people?*


He’s talking about Miros god. Not God God. Holly fuck Buddy


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> As someone who doesn't believe in the Abrahamic god, I find it very weird more folk were upset that Max said Julia Hart's pussy stank than their are people upset that Eddie said god didn't exist.


On the same equation the same people who say that people are getting too soft have "turned off the TV" because of what Kingston said.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL I'm a Christian myself and I thought the whole promo and segment was great. I wasn't offended at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> He’s talking about Miros god. Not God God. Holly fuck Buddy


*Miro's God IS the Christian God. What are you not understanding?*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You do know Raven apologized out of character for that and they missed out on signing Kurt Angle because of that right and Taker and Raven were both heels


Yes, but Raven's apology had nothing to do with the fans being soft like so many of today's are, where wrestlers are punished for shit they said years before they were even on the payroll. Heyman sent out Raven because Angle was pissed off and he was trying to butter up Angle. The same Angle who would then go on to WWF in an era full of crazy stuff... including two pseudo-crucifications. But the paycheck was good enough for him to 🤐

On that topic, Austin and Steph McMahon were both crucified in WWE and never made an apology. The world wasn't like it is now where everything is offensive to someone. And to return to the point, Kingston's promo would have been a drop in the pond among all the risque content back in 1999.

Phil Mushnick was a one-man moral crusader against Vince McMahon back then but no one else gave a damn. The world, well the western world, was far more easygoing back then and it shows by what was on TV. I don't see how anyone can disagree with this. People now are trained to take offense to everything, even on a fictional wrestling show.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying at all.
> 
> I'm saying that controversial subjects have to be approached with care. Unless you want to bring controversy - which would be the goal of a heel in this situation - you need to be clear about meaning. Even then, a certain percentage of those watching will be offended simply because their religion was used to further a wrestling feud. That percentage will vary by location but the US as a whole is more religious than many western nations.
> 
> ...


If you listen to the promo again he implies Miro's God, he even states an argument in the event Miro's God is real which should be a clear sign to anyone he is referring to Miro's god not the entire religions God. I did not assume at all he was making that statement as atheist especially when if you watch the show Kingston has a cross on half the time, especially when Kingston makes a clear distinction between the God Miro praises who accepts the crap he pulls which if you clearly can tell Miro is a bad guy. 

Education is only one part of it. The other part is people emotions and taking topics on a fake product to dam serious. The whole basis of wrestling is being fake yet people get riled up over comments made by performers putting on a show. This being a controversial subject isn't AEW or Kingston problem, this is a society problem or whoever gets their feelings hurt problem. I for one don't have a problem with what Kingston said neither was I phased by it just like many other people liked it and of course many other people don't. Pro wrestling should cater to all sorts of fans and viewpoints. Sheltering in viewpoints like this because their not favorable for people to just assume and use context clues is blocking the right of other fans to ever expect this sort of entertainment being presented to them in this fashion. Now is that fair?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Can we put this to end with this...

Remember, no one watches AEW anyway, so how can it hurt? Hell it may even drive away fans! 

P.S. This is a ridiculous argument/post/opinion/viewpoint, but hey, you're entitled to it.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> People watching a wrestling show come from a wide variety of backgrounds. They follow different faiths to greater or lesser degrees and they've not all achieved the same level of educational prowess. When talking to a crowd like that about a subject that's apt to elicit strong responses you have to be very careful with your words and explain your meaning in a way that neither talks down to your audience or leaves your meaning obscure. Simplicity, clarity and planning.
> 
> When you bring religion into an entertainment setting there's a risk of making people very angry - and that's ok if it suits your story; a well crafted heel promo should elicit anger and there aren't many ways to do that in a post-kayfabe world - so you have to go into it ready to feed the crowd words that will trigger the reaction you want. I'm not a Christian and I'm not uneducated and yet I still ended up confused by Eddie's promo. He didn't make it clear which God he was insulting; Miro's 'false' God that grants him redeemer status and a flexible wife or the God of an entire faith. I assumed he was attacking Miro's specific interpretation of God but that wasn't 100% clear. The promo was missing essential information.


So I'm supposed to not say smart things because my audience might be too stupid to understand what I am really saying? What the fuck is this? The Middle Ages?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> As someone who doesn't believe in the Abrahamic god, I find it very weird more folk were upset that Max said Julia Hart's pussy stank than their are people upset that Eddie said god didn't exist.


That Max comment that he made on Julia Hart was weird since she's like 20 years old. But it didn't bother me.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Miro's God IS the Christian God. What are you not understanding?*


Miros interpretation of the Christian God is not the same as Kingstons interpretation of the Christian God. 

What are you not understanding?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *There are multiple different ways to do that without alienating a large part of the fan base. He could have called Miro a false prophet. He could have put emphasis on how his God would never allow someone like Miro to prosper. He could have called Miro a blasphemer and a liar. All of these would have worked coming from a Catholic man who's supposed to be the good guy in this situation. *


Yeah exactly basically he ad libbed and he fucked up his delivery. This is why they shouldn't be allowed to be on live TV without having their content vetted first. Came across like he was shitting on religion rather than what he meant which was the false prophet angle. Badly worded and badly delivered promo that alienated a lot of the audience hence the lack of pop. Eddie is good but sometimes he just can't help fucking up his delivery and verbiage. It's why he would never be allowed on wwe TV. Too many sponsors he could fuck up for the company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That Max comment that he made on Julia Hart was weird since she's like 20 years old. But it didn't bother me.


Neither bothered me, but it's just funny that was such a talking and no no point in a country where the "teen" and "fuck my stepsister" categories of porn are so popular.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I didn’t like Kingston’s promo either simply based on how it came off. For one, Kingston himself is wearing 2 cross necklaces. So when he says “I don’t believe in your God”, it came off as confusing at best. I don’t think the audience can make a distinction between “God” and “Miro’s God”. When most people hear “God”, they think of one spiritual entity. The same God is worshiped by Jews, Christians, and Muslims. So when Eddie says he doesn’t believe, or it’s fake, and he reasserts himself to the crowd by saying “yeah I said it” - it’s like he’s contradicting himself given what he’s wearing. I think Eddie was trying to be brash and outlandish but it wasn’t done well.
> 
> If a character like Malachi Black had done Eddie’s promo it’d have made way more sense.
> An actual avowed Satanist telling Miro he doesn’t believe in his God,or is at odds with his God, would come off as a believable storyline.
> ...


Spot on take.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

EDIT: Sorry for the massive post. I'm trying to keep my sperging as contained as possible. 



3venflow said:


> Yes, but Raven's apology had nothing to do with the fans being soft like so many of today's are, where wrestlers are punished for shit they said years before they were even on the payroll. Heyman sent out Raven because Angle was pissed off and he was trying to butter up Angle. The same Angle who would then go on to WWF in an era full of crazy stuff... including two pseudo-crucifications. But the paycheck was good enough for him to 🤐
> 
> On that topic, Austin and Steph McMahon were both crucified in WWE and never made an apology. The world wasn't like it is now where everything is offensive to someone. And to return to the point, Kingston's promo would have been a drop in the pond among all the risque content back in 1999.
> 
> Phil Mushnick was a one-man moral crusader against Vince McMahon back then but no one else gave a damn. The world, well the western world, was far more easygoing back then and it shows by what was on TV. I don't see how anyone can disagree with this. People now are trained to take offense to everything, even on a fictional wrestling show.


I don't think that's the issue here.

Audiences are more willing to accept sacrilegious content in wrestling when it's being done by a a heel with a 'satanic' or supernatural gimmick. A guy like Eddie Kingston, who plays himself essentially, doesn't have the audience expecting criticism of "God" from him so it triggers a different, more real world reaction for a lot of people. Also, just throwing insults about a God doesn't have a ridiculous feel, it's too easy to confuse with real life. That doesn't happen on the same scale when dealing with undead characters crucifying someone or setting folks on fire. That latter is watched as if part of an edgy horror comedy, so only a very small percentage would be outraged, whereas Kingston's promo could leave a bad taste for a lot of mainstream Christians.



RnRCLUB44 said:


> If you listen to the promo again he implies Miro's God, he even states an argument in the event Miro's God is real which should be a clear sign to anyone he is referring to Miro's god not the entire religions God. I did not assume at all he was making that statement as atheist especially when if you watch the show Kingston has a cross on half the time, especially when Kingston makes a clear distinction between the God Miro praises who accepts the crap he pulls which if you clearly can tell Miro is a bad guy.


The reason some viewers were insulted is because Kingston failed to differentiate Miro from Christians in general. He could have attacked Miro's interpretation of God and that might have worked - I still think it's a tricky storyline for a face to navigate - but by saying "your God" he didn't make it clear to the audience that he was attacking a perversion of faith rather than making fun of Christians and what they believe.

Like you, Kingston probably thought it was obvious he was attacking a false God but it clearly wasn't. Not only do a lot of people react instinctively to any perceived slight against their religion, not everyone watching is a regular AEW viewer who is up to date on all the stories and characters. To them, Kingston walked out and shit on someone's God.

I'm no big Cody fan, but the way he and Malakai Black dealt with a similar feud was brilliant. The contrast between dark and light was referenced in clothing and graphics. Their promos and their different wrestling styles in the ring further reinforced the theme. No one came out and explained the situation because they didn't have to - the meaning was clear. Eddie and Miro? Not so clear.



RnRCLUB44 said:


> Education is only one part of it. The other part is people emotions and taking topics on a fake product to dam serious. The whole basis of wrestling is being fake yet people get riled up over comments made by performers putting on a show. This being a controversial subject isn't AEW or Kingston problem, this is a society problem or whoever gets their feelings hurt problem. I for one don't have a problem with what Kingston said neither was I phased by it just like many other people liked it and of course many other people don't. Pro wrestling should cater to all sorts of fans and viewpoints. Sheltering in viewpoints like this because their not favorable for people to just assume and use context clues is blocking the right of other fans to ever expect this sort of entertainment being presented to them in this fashion. Now is that fair?


Yes, it's fair. This is pro wrestling, not an art form known for nuance and subtlety. No one is seeking deep philosophical confrontation from this stuff. People follow wrestling to see folks in silly costumes pretend to beat each other up.



Kopros_The_Great said:


> So I'm supposed to not say smart things because my audience might be too stupid to understand what I am really saying? What the fuck is this? The Middle Ages?


No, you can say all kinds of smart things, just make sure you say them clearly so that no one has to guess what you mean.



Two Sheds said:


> As silly as I think having an invisible sky daddy is, I will try to point out why this should not be offensive to Yahweh believers.
> 
> This is pretty much the same as a "normal" Christian saying that the members of the Westboro Baptist Church do not believe in the same god that they do. That does not make the person saying that anti-religion, it says to the heels that they are even more delusional because they think they are doing the will of their god, but they are just misguided and insane.
> 
> This promo to me came off as Eddie being offended AS a Christian because Miro claims to know the god they both believe in's will and is claiming legitimacy based on the endorsement of said being. Eddie is basically saying "how dare you justify your crazy actions by using our god's name."


That's what he was going for. Only that's not what happened. Kingston failed to mention that he was reacting to Miro's take on God. Then he doubled down with the_ Yeah, I said that_, or something along those lines, when he got a confused reaction. To a big segment of those watching, Kingston was acting like a heel then.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As silly as I think having an invisible sky daddy is, I will try to point out why this should not be offensive to Yahweh believers.

This is pretty much the same as a "normal" Christian saying that the members of the Westboro Baptist Church do not believe in the same god that they do. That does not make the person saying that anti-religion, it says to the heels that they are even more delusional because they think they are doing the will of their god, but they are just misguided and insane.

This promo to me came off as Eddie being offended AS a Christian because Miro claims to know the god they both believe in's will and is claiming legitimacy based on the endorsement of said being. Eddie is basically saying "how dare you justify your crazy actions by using our god's name."


----------



## sam51 (Sep 4, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Seriously, how stupid do you have to be to shit on God as a baby face? It would have been uncomfortable to hear from a heel, but wow, way to kill your pops for no fucking reason. He should have stopped at the first line, but he doubled and tripled down, making it entirely worse. He's been complete trash since the barbed wire bullshit match and I hope Miro squashes him off television for a very long time.*





The Legit DMD said:


> *Seriously, how stupid do you have to be to shit on God as a baby face? It would have been uncomfortable to hear from a heel, but wow, way to kill your pops for no fucking reason. He should have stopped at the first line, but he doubled and tripled down, making it entirely worse. He's been complete trash since the barbed wire bullshit match and I hope Miro squashes him off television for a very long time.*


CM Punk is as atheist as they come you are aware of this right. He is a face. Who cares.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Audiences are more willing to accept sacrilegious content in wrestling when it's being done by a a heel with a 'satanic' or supernatural gimmick. A guy like Eddie Kingston, who plays himself essentially, doesn't have the audience expecting criticism of "God" from him so it triggers a different, more real world reaction for a lot of people. Also, just throwing insults about a God doesn't have a ridiculous feel, it's too easy to confuse with real life. That doesn't happen on the same scale when dealing with undead characters crucifying someone or setting folks on fire.
> 
> Kingston failed to mention that he was reacting to Miro's take on God. Then he doubled down with the_ Yeah, I said that_, or something along those lines, when he got a confused reaction. To a big segment of those watching, Kingston was acting like a heel then.


*You encapsulated everything wrong with this promo in two paragraphs while refuting all the terrible arguments about the Attitude Era. If people can't understand this concept after it's been broken down (multiple times) to a level so basic, they're beyond help.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Seriously it's an interesting experiment to go check out the twist of opinions on this and the Max Caster affair.
Anyway great segment


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm Christian myself. I don't think that promo made me like Kingston any less to be honest. I'm not sensitive about it. People have the right to believe what they want to believe. I'm not going to hate him for shitting on my religion. That itself goes against Christianity.


Does it though? Jesus is pretty clear about what happens to people who don’t follow the narrow gate.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Lol this is stupid
> This whole thread is stupid. Bet you most of these people being butt hurt on here marked out like hell when Austin cut the 3:16 promo and when Taker crucified people in the 90s


Actually, your comment is IGNORANT! The issue here is not simply people being offended. The bigger picture is the fact AEW has a multi-million dollar TV deal that is based on advertisers, sponsors and a network being satisfied! Repeated bad PR COULD put all that in jeopardy and would get AEW blacklisted.

Back in the days of Austin, Undertaker and so on, times were different and certain groups were not as powerful or involved. Also, the WWF was fully independent and didn't have to answer to a Board of Directors. Once they went public followed by the TV contracts now being worth over a billion, they toned their product down.

If you are a young kid just weighing in, do your homework! ...if you are old enough to have seen that stuff in real time, get a clue!


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> EDIT: Sorry for the massive post. I'm trying to keep my sperging as contained as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again just last time commenting on this, you thinking Kingston wasn't clear enough is your opinion. BTW I don't need Kingston alone to tell me Miro is never referencing the Christian god. The whole redeemer character is about Miro being deluded with the idea of his own god who accepts his sins. This character is clear as day. I know many other people who understand the character like this. So to understand the character like this, when Kingston cuts a promo referencing Miro God as "Your God" it is fucking obvious what point he is making. 

Also so you think it's fair the product suffers by sheltering viewpoints that aren't hurting anyone except butthurt as religious people who can't forget the fact their watching a show for entertainment. You clearly have a stance in this argument which I applaud you for staying with but it won't change and neither mine because of simple different philosophical ideas. You believe in entertaining the retarded people. Again Kingston shouldn't be the only way fans differentiate it Miro's whole character makes the contrast between Christian God and Miro's God. You not admitting fans are just not educated enough to use context clues is a excuse and a cop out by now implying the product bend backwards to appease the sensitive. Kingston says yea I said that because he's not a bitch. He stands on what he meant because HE KNOWS what he meant and if your decently able to pick up on stuff you should be able to catch on to as an average viewer. If every feud involving dark content needs to show contrast like Black vs Cody then every feud will follow a cookie cutter booking plan that will be noticeable and boring as fuck quickly because it's not fresh. Limiting viewpoints that hurt nobody is unconstitutional for an American based company BTW. 

BTW NJPW is not silly costumes beating people up when 20,000 people see storylines culminate at the Tokyo dome. ROH is not silly costumes beating people up especially 2000-2010 and certainly AEW last time I checked was based on providing all flavors, all styles, all types of wrestling content not just one specific narrow path. To go against that by not doing storylines like this because people wanna be sensitive while other people at home know what's going on is going against the idea of providing all flavors of pro wrestling that people want. AEW is a TV-14 product. If you can't handle a TV-14 subject don't watch it's not like they don't warn you every episode. People have choices to not get offended over stuff and choose too. That is THEIR problem. I certainly don't spend life getting offended by pro wrestlers stances that could be fake or real for all I care.......


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

If Pro wrestling is not an art form known for subtle and nuances why was Punk debut focused on the nuances of admitting he's coming to AEW without out right saying it right before he debuted. Why does Malakai focus on little details such as his face getting darker and darker over time with the black eye. Hell Malakai himself is a argument for a philosophical character based on subtle changes and little nuances (live in infamy velveteen dream). That was obvious to people who first tuned in and didn't know anything about the match? Yet everyone says it's one of the best moments in NXT. To say that their aren't pro wrestlers and performers who take the approach of subtlety is a false lie. Nothing is wrong with that approach to fans who are willing to dig deeper and understand why (which most of the time all you gotta do is follow the storyline and actually get an understanding of the character). 

If everyone just admits they couldn't understand Miro gimmick in general was always praising a different God never the Christian one then we would be seeing eye to eye. But people's argument is Eddie not being clear which Eddie ain't ya daddy, pay attention to the dam story and you won't need anything to rage over/bitching about needing to be spoon fed knowledge and eyes to understand a character by low skilled actors on a pro wrestling show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eddie is pretty over in AEW. they need to push him more. Either a proper fucking latino group or solo lone wolfe. aew has to be the worst company in the history at making stables.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> The way i interpreted it was.....
> 
> In reality there are many various Gods. Yes there may be just 'one' for those who believe in the bible God but there are many Gods to many people throughout history.
> 
> Thus, Miro has his version of God, he pretty much calls himself a redeemer so in essence to me i think he feels he is in the same league as 'his God'. Eddie i think basically just said Miro's version sucks, but doesn't really mean it's the christian God or the one who most worship. Again, maybe i interpreted it wrong but that was the way i took it.



thank you for saying it better than me. Its all stupid in the end and so people that dont get this and are making it into something its not need to rethink things


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's a really bad argument. A devout Catholic should know better than to say what he said. They would have called Miro out for blasphemy instead of doing the blaspheming. *


You just wanna argue no matter what someone else says.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm religious and not offended in the slightest. 

In fact was a great segment and great promo from Eddie. 

But we live in a fucking snow flake world so anything is perceived to be offensive now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

To elaborate Kingston is basically refuting Miros image of God. Miro is a heel and he has anointed himself the redeemer of God and uses violence to do it. The real Christian God (Jesus) would never tell his followers to exort violence on people for redemption therefore Miros heel version of God is not the real God or the God Eddie Kingston believes in. If you pay attention to details you would even notice Kingston at the end of his promo picking up his rosaries and mouthing the words "this is the real God" while pointing at his crosses. Eddie Kingston is a Catholic he has said it interviews I've heard of him. He wasn't dissing God he was shitting on Miros version.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You don't get it. No one cares what you believe, but it becomes a problem when you go out of your way to shit on someone else's religion. All the people assuming I'm saying atheism or not believing in God makes you a bad person are completely missing the point.*
> 
> 
> *Yeah, last time these same people said the pizza cutter wasn't a big deal (Moxley's dumb ass included) and they lost a major Turner sponsor in Domino's. AEW can keep being stupid until Tony Khan is paying out of pocket for everything. That's the only way they'll get the message.*


Nah, Jon Moxley is smart for not believing that the company is doomed simply because Domino’s got offended over a specific moment in a No DQ stipulation. You should rethink what you just said.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Hot take: the confusion isn't Eddie's fault, it's Miro's fault .

Miro's promos are confused and rambling (and this is coming from a Bray mark) and responding to them in a logical or sensible manner is inherently impossible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You encapsulated everything wrong with this promo in two paragraphs while refuting all the terrible arguments about the Attitude Era. If people can't understand this concept after it's been broken down (multiple times) to a level so basic, they're beyond help.*


Sure, we’re the ones who are “beyond help.” 

It’s not like the majority of those who responded here are calling you out for having (yet another) overreaction. 

I’ve pretty much read most of the posts on this thread who disagree with you, and they seem to be fully capable of understanding that Eddie Kingston was clearly referring to MIRO’S GOD but not THE almighty God Himself. 

Just simmer down, dude.



Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You just wanna argue no matter what someone else says.


I think he just wants to be right about something (even when he’s obviously not).


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *More like a Babyface with common sense isn't going to shit on people's religion, let alone the most popular one in his country.*


Eddie wasn't talking about christianity buddy or any religion in particular. Miro is delusional talking to HIS god or MY god as he routinely states......hit me up when Eddie says hes gonna leg drop jesus and leave Allah in a pool of blood LMFAO.😉


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Rozzop said:


> Miros interpretation of the Christian God is not the same as Kingstons interpretation of the Christian God.
> 
> What are you not understanding?


You mean religious people have differing opinions on religion?!!












I for one am certainly shocked and appalled.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You just wanna argue no matter what someone else says.


More likely just bored waiting for the Britt match tomorrow.

Things sometimes do get slow prior to a big PPV. Legit is just trying to keep the fires stoked by being a grade A shit disturber.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> As someone who doesn't believe in the Abrahamic god, I find it very weird more folk were upset that Max said Julia Hart's pussy stank than their are people upset that Eddie said god didn't exist.


Pretty sure the stinky pussy came last on the list after what some people interpreted as making a rape joke and making light of mental issues. People mad about the stinky pussy line were just grasping at straws looking for more ammunition in the cancel wars. 

Fuck those people. 

And fuck all these butthurt religious folks. If you want to view Eddie as a heel, or Miro as a face -- go for it. 

It's a tv show not real life but like real life there are grey areas. Pick whatever side you want, they're both tweeners anyways and this is the biggest non-issue yet, even more so than the Max Caster shit.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> Actually, your comment is IGNORANT! The issue here is not simply people being offended. The bigger picture is the fact AEW has a multi-million dollar TV deal that is based on advertisers, sponsors and a network being satisfied! Repeated bad PR COULD put all that in jeopardy and would get AEW blacklisted.
> 
> Back in the days of Austin, Undertaker and so on, times were different and certain groups were not as powerful or involved. Also, the WWF was fully independent and didn't have to answer to a Board of Directors. Once they went public followed by the TV contracts now being worth over a billion, they toned their product down.
> 
> If you are a young kid just weighing in, do your homework! ...if you are old enough to have seen that stuff in real time, get a clue!


Yeah, na lol


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> No, they're most likely millennials and think history didn't exist before they were born.


I’m a millennial 
Also it’s not like we have the highest rate of hardcore christians in our gen lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@RnRCLUB44 simmer down just a bit. You're being a hypocrite. You are saying people are entitled to differing opinions in one breath while attacking them for it in another.

No one's a pussy or uneducated or stupid. Religion is open to interpretation


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm surprised there are still people who get offended over this. TV and social media have replaced Christianity a long time ago. Not believing everything the controlled mainstream media claims is the new blasphemy. Also, billionaires, celebrities and politicians (in both left/right cults) are the new saints and cannot be questioned.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Vitamin R said:


> I'm surprised there are still people who get offended over this. TV and social media have replaced Christianity a long time ago. Not believing everything the controlled mainstream media claims is the new blasphemy. Also, billionaires, celebrities and politicians (in both left/right cults) are the new saints and cannot be questioned.


Someone has been watching American gods


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Someone has been watching American gods


Eh, was decent.

Personally I'm waiting for the remake with a zombie F D Roosevelt in a giant Gundam mobile suit fighting Godzilla on top of the Hoover dam.

Shit would be *hype!*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Eh, was decent.
> 
> Personally I'm waiting for the remake with a zombie F D Roosevelt in a giant Gundam mobile suit fighting Godzilla on top of the Hoover dam.
> 
> Shit would be *hype*!


Yeah I tapped out after season 1. Same with umbrella academy and the boys


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> More likely just bored waiting for the Britt match tomorrow.
> 
> Things sometimes do get slow prior to a big PPV. Legit is just trying to keep the fires stoked by being a grade A shit disturber.


Like he always does?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Like he always does?


Keeping the fire stoked here on WF -- Yep!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Like he always does?


Fishing for a fight are we?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Babyfaces speak the truth. 

Even if Eddie said God was fake (which he didn't, but let's say he did) then wouldn't that be a babyface move?


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Miro's God IS the Christian God. What are you not understanding?*


Says who? You too further your stupid thread?

You know what I know? When you strain yourself focusing in on every little crucial detail, you literally kill your own thoughts and enjoyment during it. Stop being so literal. It’s just insane that you can’t understand context. I’m not singling you out, as a whole, there is a lot of posters on here who can’t just use an ounce of brain power to separate entertainment from reality. you have no way of knowing who’s god other than the fact that he said YOUR god. So stop being so sensitive.

I swear, 90% of this forum would sooo themselves and go cry in a rock if they saw real wrestling live back in the 70s


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

10 whole pages of OP having a conniption over this bullshit and yet not a peep anywhere else. Shocker.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> If Pro wrestling is not an art form known for subtle and nuances why was Punk debut focused on the nuances of admitting he's coming to AEW without out right saying it right before he debuted. Why does Malakai focus on little details such as his face getting darker and darker over time with the black eye. Hell Malakai himself is a argument for a philosophical character based on subtle changes and little nuances (live in infamy velveteen dream). That was obvious to people who first tuned in and didn't know anything about the match? Yet everyone says it's one of the best moments in NXT. To say that their aren't pro wrestlers and performers who take the approach of subtlety is a false lie. Nothing is wrong with that approach to fans who are willing to dig deeper and understand why (which most of the time all you gotta do is follow the storyline and actually get an understanding of the character).
> 
> If everyone just admits they couldn't understand Miro gimmick in general was always praising a different God never the Christian one then we would be seeing eye to eye. But people's argument is Eddie not being clear which Eddie ain't ya daddy, pay attention to the dam story and you won't need anything to rage over/bitching about needing to be spoon fed knowledge and eyes to understand a character by low skilled actors on a pro wrestling show.


To admit this would be to admit their own stupidity, and they mustn't ever do that. Ego and shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

OK enough with the snide shit @ShadowCounter @Kopros_The_Great it's a fucking forum. Opinions will be discussed. You're being petty. Boss didn't like a promo and instead of debating like adults You're acting like kids who are upset that someone critiqued their favourite thing.

It's not a good look and makes it look like you want Opinion stamped out.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> OK enough with the snide shit @ShadowCounter @Kopros_The_Great it's a fucking forum. Opinions will be discussed. You're being petty. Boss didn't like a promo and instead of debating like adults You're acting like kids who are upset that someone critiqued their favourite thing.
> 
> It's not a good look and makes it look like you want Opinion stamped out.


I rest my case.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I rest my case.


Thank you


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

He did specifically say Miro's god, not "God".

Besides, I'm sure that most of this demographic don't believe in God anyway, so I think it's in keeping with this. I don't think that Christians should get their knickers in a twist any more than Miro claiming that he was chosen by him. Otherwise, they could always go back to doing typically Christian things, like watching Songs of Praise, going to church and making people with different skin colours feel unwelcome.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Well the crowd tonight certainly didn't mind.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

There's no god anyway. They could have been talking about Transformers just as well for all I care.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What a mess of a promo.

The most confusing part of it was after the entire thing he kissed his Jesus piece. What a goddamn FOOL.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay with the ppv and Eddie miro feud over with and no blow back having occurred I'm closing this. But if blow back does occur then we can do this again


----------

